# Need help finding a graphics card.



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Calling out any gamers with connections to getting a graphic card. The shortage is insane.

I've been wanting to upgrade to an Nvidia RTX 3xxx series for a while but things are only getting worse. I guess its finally time to ask for help.

As a fantasy I would like to ask if I can get a 3080 at retail price ? Though I'm happy to pay above retail a little if needed, just dont want to crap my pants while buying one.

PS. Yes I have been trying my luck at the Newegg raffle for a while now.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Best Buy is probably your best bet online. They restock randomly. Discord servers might have leads or updates, also the PCMR subreddit.

Microcenter if you have one near you.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I ended up just buying a whole PC with a suitable graphics card rather than trying to piecemeal it. The market is bonkers.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Best Buy is probably your best bet online. They restock randomly. Discord servers might have leads or updates, also the PCMR subreddit.
> 
> Microcenter if you have one near you.


Il keep an eye out but from what I have read dont they get scooped up by bots?

I think I might go to a microcenter its just 60 miles away :/



ionicatoms said:


> I ended up just buying a whole PC with a suitable graphics card rather than trying to piecemeal it. The market is bonkers.


I should probably but I've spent some time and money on some quality products such as a titanium psu and dont want to let that go yet.

Also the options are limited compared to what was there 2 months back.

A friend of mine got a desktop xps with a 3060Ti for $1299. I am getting just the card for that much. Lol

Fingers crossed.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

@uts

I was able to snag a 3060 Ti in December on release. Best Buy's verification system is designed to weed out bots. You just have to be lucky to check it at the right time.

Newegg doesn't care. Bots buy up the stock in an instant.

If you have a Microcenter 60 miles away, you should be getting it there. Get friendly with the staff to find out when they'll restock.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been trying to buy my son an NVIDIA RTX 3070 since Christmas to no avail. I just figure it will happen when it happens and he understands. To me this is just ridiculous.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Hate be repetitive, but if you want to avoid a long delay and frustration, there's always Dell:



I figure you can swap/sell parts later.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

uts said:


> DuncanMcDonuts said:
> 
> 
> > Best Buy is probably your best bet online. They restock randomly. Discord servers might have leads or updates, also the PCMR subreddit.
> ...


Microcenter is awesome! Bring extra money with you for all the neat stuff you'll find.


----------

